# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Täysjousto aloittelijalle

## Jusa.L

Sain ystävän innostumaan maastopyöräilystä ja hän haluaisi hankkia suoraan max 2000€ budjetilla täysjouston.

Tiedossa on että budjetti hieman rajoittaa tarjontaa, mutta mielestäni tuolla pääsee alkuun.

Itse ehdotin Giant Stance 1 29" mallia:
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...pyora-M-vihrea

Kaveri löysi tällaisen:
https://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/...uel-ex-5-2020/

Ja ehdotin myöskin Canyonia:
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=BK%2FBU

Canyon vain on poissa laskuista, koska saatavuus surkea.

Mitä te suosittelisitte, ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan?

Minulla oli pari vuotta sitten Giant Stance jota päivittelin keulan ja muiden komponenttien osalta ja se oli kyllä hyvä fillari, jousitus toimi hyvin ja oli hintaisekseen kohtuullisen painoinen...

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Sain ystävän innostumaan maastopyöräilystä ja hän haluaisi hankkia suoraan max 2000€ budjetilla täysjouston.
> 
> Tiedossa on että budjetti hieman rajoittaa tarjontaa, mutta mielestäni tuolla pääsee alkuun.
> 
> Itse ehdotin Giant Stance 1 29" mallia:
> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...pyora-M-vihrea
> 
> Kaveri löysi tällaisen:
> https://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/...uel-ex-5-2020/
> ...



Käytetty. Saa tohon rahaan jo ihan asiallista laitetta

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Neuronista ehdottomasti ennemmin tämä uusi malli: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...nfarbe=GY%2FOG

Tuossa on jo sellaiset osat, ettei harrastaminen jää kyllä ainakaan niistä kiinni. Saman hintainen kuin Trek, mutta kaikki osat pykälää parempia. Isoin ero käytännön kannalta ehkä joustokeulassa.

Giant ei saanut kovin positiivisia arvioita tuoreessa Pinkbiken edullisempien pyörien joukkotestissä.

----------


## kauris

Joo Stancea en ostaisi Pinkbiken perusteella minäkään. Tässä joitain vaihtoehtoja:
https://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news...er-2000-322893

----------


## kauris

YT jeffsyä olisi 29 versiona in stock. Hinta tosin 2299+postit
https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sCategory/509

----------

